# I have a DHL package..... and I didn't order anything



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

I don't want to go get it :hn


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Want me to go have a look?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Get it and open it you chicken !


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Get it and open it you chicken !


:tpd: Might as well get it over with. 

I know a couple of guys here that use DHL. Good luck.

Stacey


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Get it and open it you chicken !


Ya aint skeerd are ya?o


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

Maybe you bid on CBID in your sleep?


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Tell your wife her 1 gross control top pantyhose has arrived.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

BUCASmoker said:


> I don't want to go get it :hn


Girlie man!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> Tell your wife her 1 gross control top pantyhose has arrived.


:r :r


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

Phew. Dodged a bullet. It was a Dell replacement battery that I had to get. At least now my computer won't blow up.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

BUCASmoker said:


> Phew. Dodged a bullet. It was a Dell replacement battery that I had to get. At least now my computer won't blow up.


Now come on ... they weren't "blowing up." They were just catching fire and burning very quickly.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Now come on ... they weren't "blowing up." They were just catching fire and burning very quickly.


Now that's funny!
Good one Darrel.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

BUCASmoker said:


> Phew. Dodged a bullet. It was a Dell replacement battery that I had to get. At least now my computer won't blow up.


A Dell Bomb !!!

The dorms are not safe.


----------



## longashes (Nov 16, 2005)

BUCASmoker said:


> I don't want to go get it :hn


:r I know the feeling! ... be carefull when you open it.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> A Dell Bomb !!!
> 
> The dorms are not safe.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

All skeered for nuthin!


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Do we even know your new address? Hmmm?


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> Do we even know your new address? Hmmm?


Anita might.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Now come on ... they weren't "blowing up." They were just catching fire and burning very quickly.


I guess that isn't the preferred method for lighting your cigar?


----------

